# Ecran couleurs en négatif



## Bernard644 (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Suite à manipulation (enfants !!) les couleurs de l'écran se sont inversées, je ne trouve pas la solution pour revenir aux couleurs normales. Si j'ouvre une autre session, là tout est OK.
iMac intel sous Leopard
Merci pour votre aide.  Bernard644


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Décembre 2011)

Bernard644 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Suite à manipulation (enfants !!) les couleurs de l'écran se sont inversées, je ne trouve pas la solution pour revenir aux couleurs normales. Si j'ouvre une autre session, là tout est OK.
> iMac intel sous Leopard
> Merci pour votre aide.  Bernard644



Réglage dans "Préférences Système/Accès Universel". Choix "Noir sur Blanc"


----------



## hugo76 (25 Décembre 2011)

Hello,

Tu vas dans ^référence système tu sélectionne accès universel puis tu sélectionne afficher noir sur blanc au lieu de blanc sur noir.. au passage vérifie le raccourci clavier pour le désactiver (en bas de la page accès universel)

bon courage et joyeux  Noel


----------



## aCLR (26 Décembre 2011)

ctrl + &#8997; + &#8984; + !

Ces enfants sont des génies pour trouver un raccourci clavier aussi avancé&#8230;


----------

